# Racing Petty Combo



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I found this kit on the consighnment shelf at a LHS a couple of years ago minus decals, but everything else was there.
So first, anyone make decals for this kit?? It's a scale of 1/24 and was issued by Monogram back in the '90s.
Second question, what's with the headers on this?? What I'm reffering to is the headers connect underneath the oil pan and I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Any one???????????


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you tried Slixx for the decals?

http://www.slixx.com


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

I recall slightly that in the early '80's, some of the Nascar teams tried crossover headers to try to substantially balance the backpressure between the two banks of cylinders .......... if I remember correctly, that type of header was only allowed for one year :hat::hat:

...... Ronnie Setzer at Southern Motorsports Hobbies has a tremendous selection of old Nascar decals ..... he would probably be your best bet .......... http://stores.smhracing.com/decals-and-resins/


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Old Coyote said:


> I recall slightly that in the early '80's, some of the Nascar teams tried crossover headers to try to substantially balance the backpressure between the two banks of cylinders .......... if I remember correctly, that type of header was only allowed for one year :hat::hat:
> 
> ...... Ronnie Setzer at Southern Motorsports Hobbies has a tremendous selection of old Nascar decals ..... he would probably be your best bet .......... http://stores.smhracing.com/decals-and-resins/


This kit has an '81 Buick Regal and an '82 Pontiac Grand Prix. So which one would the header set up be accurate for then??
And thanks!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The Pettys never ran those headers at all - they were just included in the kit because the model company already had the molds so by making new decals, they can sell a new different kit.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Those headers date to the 81/82 Junior Johnson Mountain Dew Regal's- which was the first issue of the Regal kit. They were specific to Johnson's cars only, but were part of the kit for the entire run of that chassis- up to the Lumina.

I may have extra sheets for these cars- will check. Mike's decals and SMH are sources for both kit decals and aftermarket ones. I do not believe anyone has made aftermarket sets for the two cars in the kit- K. Petty '81 and R. Petty '82.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the headers. I went and cut off the cross pipes on them and have puttied the gaps.
As for the decals I went and checked Mikes decals web site and the only sheets they got are for '85-'86 Pontiacs, which may work for the simple reason I want to put markings on both for the King himself.


----------

